# Falken GRB FK-451



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

Just ordered some new wheels today i was looking at the Falken GRB FK-451 in 225/40/18 could you please leave me your feedback... thanks in advance


----------



## slowpokejetta (Mar 27, 2004)

any falken tire is good. you will be happy.
if you want a bit more extream go with some azinas(sp) and you will grip like no other.. but have low tread life


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (slowpokejetta)*

yeah i was thinking about it but i want the 451s cuz the have good dry/wet traction and they are supposedly quiet AND theyre only $123 a tire sounds good to me 
Thanks slowpokejetta


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Stone20V)*

Had these on my old wheels. Got new wheels now with Pirellis and I wish I had these Falkens on them. Great tire, when these Pirellis wear out, def going back to these if they are still around. Tread looks awesome and lot quiter than these Pirelli's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golfdor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Stone20V)*

Just ordered a set of them and they're sitting in my basement waiting to be mounted. I almost went with yokohama ES100's but came across the fk-451s and everything i could find said they were much much better tires. 
Check out this link: http://www.stamfordtyres.com.s....html and if you have some time search the archives on the S4 forum over on audiworld, I was impressed by people's opinions considering how affordable these are. Hope they live up to the hype, I'll find out in a week or so. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XSSIVE (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Golfdor)*

well look at that...look what i have for sale...almost brand new...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...29094
-Mike


----------



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (XSSIVE)*

I use that tire and it is great. Good price, nice looking tire and handles great.


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Golfdor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfdor* »_Just ordered a set of them and they're sitting in my basement waiting to be mounted. I almost went with yokohama ES100's but came across the fk-451s and everything i could find said they were much much better tires. 
Check out this link: http://www.stamfordtyres.com.s....html and if you have some time search the archives on the S4 forum over on audiworld, I was impressed by people's opinions considering how affordable these are. Hope they live up to the hype, I'll find out in a week or so. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ditto here. I have the 451's stacked in my living room waiting for my wheels to get painted. They have great ratings and are very sticky


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (cae92283)*

excellent looks like im gettin themk


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Stone20V)*

i had these tires. i was very happy with their performance. good for the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Sleeper GM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleeper GM* »_I use that tire and it is great. Good price, nice looking tire and handles great. 

I second that


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Galactic02)*

It is a great budget tire. They last longer than the Kuhmo 712s and they perform about the same. They get noisy as the wear; however, they are so-so in wet conditions. If you are looking for an excellent wet/dry (summer) tire, look elsewhere.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (ROCKnRLR)*

TTT


----------



## Street_WaRiO (May 31, 2003)

is there a big diff between the stock rubbers on the 2003 17 inch 1.8T's..


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Street_WaRiO)*

Check out http://www.edgeracing.com and their curret sale on Toyo tires. Their prices on the Proxes T1-S are unbeatable and around the same as the Falkens. The T1-S would be my recommendation...although I've heard good things about the Falken 451s.
T.C.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (collins_tc)*

yeah im going to vulcan tire in newtown pa so i dont have to pay shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dj Deception (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: (collins_tc)*

Get the ST115's they have a larger treadwear rating, they are falken's most quiet tire, and the tread pattern is sick. Also, they are about 10 bucks cheaper on each tire. I was about to get the 451's but i got a lot of feedback saying that they wear out too fast and are loud after a certain amount of miles. But, its up to you.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_Check out http://www.edgeracing.com and their curret sale on Toyo tires. Their prices on the Proxes T1-S are unbeatable and around the same as the Falkens. The T1-S would be my recommendation...although I've heard good things about the Falken 451s.
T.C.

agreed! great prices on toyo's and other brands of tires as well! just picked up some proxes 4 from ER last week.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (Erin713)*

well who here has has experience with higher mileage???????????? help me out


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Stone20V)*

12,000 miles on mine over 7/32nds of rubber and working great. I put these above kuhmo 712 by a ton. Excellent wet and dry weather even after 12k miles


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (Galactic02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galactic02* »_Excellent wet and dry weather even after 12k miles

12k, ha! I've got 35k on mine and they're still going strong. Provided you don't drive like a maniac you'll get good wear out of them.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (trbogti)*

here's my poll let me know thanks !!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1338696


----------



## Golfdor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (trbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trbogti* »_
12k, ha! I've got 35k on mine and they're still going strong. Provided you don't drive like a maniac you'll get good wear out of them.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to hear.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (Golfdor)*

im thinkin the 451s fellas


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Stone20V)*

ttt


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Stone20V)*

Bizzump


----------



## Notabora3 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Stone20V)*

I've been rockin' the GRB's for almost three years now. I use the 225/35/18. I love them. I heard a lot of good things about the ST's though. I decided to go with the GRB's because they are available in the 35 Series. I just bought a new set of 4 to go on my new wheels which will be mounted this week!


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Falken GRB FK-451 (Notabora3)*

nice jetta


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (Dj Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dj Deception* »_Get the ST115's they have a larger treadwear rating, they are falken's most quiet tire, and the tread pattern is sick. Also, they are about 10 bucks cheaper on each tire. I was about to get the 451's but i got a lot of feedback saying that they wear out too fast and are loud after a certain amount of miles. But, its up to you.


i would have to second that. i have the st115 there awesome tire. stiff sidewall, nice traction, and Very quiet! also last long. 
the Falken GRB FK-451 is a weak tire, and under strenuous driving, ex: track/ canyons, they tend to fall apart. youll see chunks of rubber missing. 
thats my experience w/ them.


----------



## Notabora3 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dpak4eva)*

Maybe thats from racing on a track or extreme street driving but if the sidewall was weak I would have changed them because of my damaged lips on my chrome rims. If he wanted a racing tire, I am sure he would have asked for that.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (Notabora3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora3* »_Maybe thats from racing on a track or extreme street driving but if the sidewall was weak I would have changed them because of my damaged lips on my chrome rims. If he wanted a racing tire, I am sure he would have asked for that. 

hey he wanted feedback, i gave it. end of story.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (dpak4eva)*

i appreciate it all thanks


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: (Stone20V)*

Best prices for tires man..www.shorelinemotoring.com
Give them a ring.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (Getta 1.8T)*

thanks


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (Stone20V)*

thanks for everybodies help i just ordered the falken fk451s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Stone20V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T-ZRyder (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (Stone20V)*

I just got them not that long ago, and for a Jetta with stock suspension, these tires on 17" Montes are the ticket. They hold harder than I hoped around turns and great in the rain. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

